# Lagoon Tower 2 bedroom plus 2BP vs 2PL



## vacationbear (Aug 2, 2015)

Could somebody point me to a thread where those above booking codes that I see in Revolution are explained?
Sorry, looked up and down and cant find it... 

Thanks!
Frank


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2015)

[Please see the correct answer, below.]


----------



## vacationbear (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello Denise
Hm- both codes are for a 2bd Plus (see attached)...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Hello Denise
> Hm- both codes are for a 2bd Plus (see attached)...



Thank you!  I didn't know that!


----------



## brigechols (Aug 2, 2015)

Unit code 2BP (dedicated 2BR) 
Unit code 2PL (lock-off 2BR)


----------



## vacationbear (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## GregT (Aug 3, 2015)

brigechols said:


> Unit code 2BP (dedicated 2BR)
> Unit code 2PL (lock-off 2BR)



This is the correct answer, however I do not believe they have to put you in the room that you select.  When we were there in 2013, we reserved a 1BP and they put us into a 1BR that was the lock-off of a 2BR.  I was surprised by this and even posted on it.

You will be happy with either room category -- HHV rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello Greg
Very true!
If and when we book our 2bd room (home week) we get those two rooms anyway. 
Frank


----------



## Cellisttoo (Nov 7, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Hello Denise
> Hm- both codes are for a 2bd Plus (see attached)...



Anyone know which code is for the 2BR Penthouse?  There are 2 listings (2BX, 2LX), both for 9600 points, but both the 2BR ocean front and 2BR penthouse are 9600 points.


----------



## JSparling (Nov 7, 2015)

I looked at the Vegas Strip location (since I know they have penthouses) and found that they have these units:

2 Bedroom Plus - 2LP
2 Bedroom Plus - 2PL

If you click on the room type and get the description it says the 2LP is the penthouse. So I'm thinking "2PL" means 2 Bedroom Plus and 2LP means "2 Bedroom Plus Penthouse". Why they wouldn't just change the names so they are not identical is odd. Or call the penthouse 2PT or something. 

There are four 2BR types at the GW. But when you go to book a reservation they only have 3 listed. Odd.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Nov 7, 2015)

Cellisttoo said:


> Anyone know which code is for the 2BR Penthouse?  There are 2 listings (2BX, 2LX), both for 9600 points, but both the 2BR ocean front and 2BR penthouse are 9600 points.



LX = penthouse

BX = oceanfront (end unit)


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 8, 2015)

GregT said:


> This is the correct answer, however I do not believe they have to put you in the room that you select.  When we were there in 2013, we reserved a 1BP and they put us into a 1BR that was the lock-off of a 2BR.  I was surprised by this and even posted on it.



Does Bay Club do the same for club reservations on 2 bdrms non-penthouse, e.g. give you whatever 2 bdrm non-penthouse that's available? I noticed in Revolution, some units had certain codes, beginning with A, and hovering over the description, the square footage was larger than others. I'm assuming these are units with the "A' floor plan. Others had smaller square footage, presumably the 'B' floor plan.  I'd want to get an A unit if I could, for the bed configuration.  I guess I could always put in a request and hope they could oblige.
I own an 'A' type, but noticed the time I want next year is gold season, 5000 pts, so I might as well reserve in club season and save myself 2000 pts


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 3, 2017)

brigechols said:


> Unit code 2BP (dedicated 2BR)
> Unit code 2PL (lock-off 2BR)



Hello All- Planning the 2018 family reunion vacation  and have a few more questions on this topic that I'm hoping someone knows-

- Is the 2PL (lock-off) larger than the 2BP (dedicated)?
- In reading the descriptions, it mentions the 2nd bedroom can be 2 twins or 2 doubles? I assume the 2nd BR with the 2 doubles is a bigger bedroom that the one with 2 twins? The agent said no but I don't see how that is possible space wise when 2 twins vs 2 doubles in a room is a big difference
- I really want the 2nd BR with the 2 doubles- any idea which one I book- 2BP or 2PL?

TIA!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 3, 2017)

There is a sticky above with all this resort data in it.....

See the following 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996653


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> There is a sticky above with all this resort data in it.....
> 
> See the following
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996653



Many thanks for the link. It does contain some very useful info. However, the info posted doesn't address my initial questions of :

- Is the 2PL (lock-off) larger than the 2BP (dedicated)?
- In reading the descriptions, it mentions the 2nd bedroom can be 2 twins or 2 doubles? I assume the 2nd BR with the 2 doubles is a bigger bedroom that the one with 2 twins? The agent said no but I don't see how that is possible space wise when 2 twins vs 2 doubles in a room is a big difference
- I really want the 2nd BR with the 2 doubles- any idea which one I book- 2BP or 2PL?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 3, 2017)

I could be wrong but I don't think the 2PL and 2BP codes can guarantee the bed type (see HGVC room descriptions below). I suggest you call the Lagoon Tower to confirm.

Based on my previous stays, I can tell you the corner two bedrooms units that I've stayed in at Lagoon Tower had two twin beds. The three bedroom penthouse rooms that I've stayed in had two double beds in one of the bedrooms and the bedroom was slightly larger.

*2 Bedroom Plus (2BP)*
*Size* 1,025 sqft *Accommodates* 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom *ocean view* suite with balcony features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination and TOTO washlet. *The second bedroom is furnished **with two twin beds or two double beds *and includes a bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, TV with cable, PlayStation 3, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen with rice steamer.

*2 Bedroom Plus (2PL)*
*Size* 1,025 sqft *Accommodates* 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom *ocean view* suite with balcony features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination and TOTO washlet. *The second bedroom is furnished with a king-size bed or two double beds, *bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, and *convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off *from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, TV with cable, PlayStation 3, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen with rice steamer.

*2 Bedroom Premier (2BX)*
*Size* 1,025 sqft *Accommodates* 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom *ocean front* view suite with balcony, located on the 3rd - 23rd floors, features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination and TOTO washlet. *The second bedroom is furnished with two twin beds* and bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, TV with cable, PlayStation 3, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen with rice steamer.


----------

